# Matrix Reloaded vs Matrix Revolutions



## R00t_Decision (Aug 21, 2010)

Which is your favourite movie.

I thought Reloaded was a great movie, that upscaled the first version, the third version was a complete jerk off cope out from the matrix itself.

I don't know why people hate the 2nd movie so much, is it because of the ending?


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 21, 2010)

The third movie has what, 10 minutes spent in the matrix?
It's a complete disgrace to an excellent first movie and a half decent second one.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 21, 2010)

Reloaded by a amazing amount


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

Reloaded had alot of convoluted dialogue, terrible cgi and was rather dull at times but it was the better one of the two. Revolutions was just too long, there was no Matrix and the whole Agent Smith plot was rubbish, and don't even get me started on him coming in to the real world.


----------



## ez (Aug 21, 2010)

I disliked both, but I disliked Reloaded less. Revolutions is a piece of shit.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 21, 2010)

I liked bits and pieces from both films, but as an overall film Matrix Reloaded was better.  Neither of them were able to live up to the original feel though.  It became less of a hacker film and more of a terminator film (a bad terminator film, like terminator 3 bad)

I liked the highway fight in Reloaded and the Mr. Smith fight was entertaining in Revolutions, but the ending with the wierd truce after going through everything he did, was so........ disappointing.


----------



## Brian (Aug 21, 2010)

Reloaded was bearable


----------



## uchia2000 (Aug 21, 2010)

Reloaded simply because of that kickass Architect speech.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I liked bits and pieces from both films, but as an overall film Matrix Reloaded was better.  Neither of them were able to live up to the original feel though.  It became less of a hacker film and more of a terminator film (a bad terminator film, like terminator 3 bad)
> 
> I liked the highway fight in Reloaded and the Mr. Smith fight was entertaining in Revolutions, but the ending with the wierd truce after going through everything he did, was so........ disappointing.



this           .

reloaded was better, but not by much.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Reloaded  terrible cgi


 Sorry wrong. Agree with everything else.

Revolutions sucked donkey balls for all the various reasons stated.

The series could have finished off strong if they didn't use the Messiah bullshit, finished the series with the matrix, had more matrix, no real world agent smith, and given a realistic approach and conclusion to how humanity survives and fends off in the real world. The ending of revolutions was fucking gay, who gave two shits about that stupid child and her nanny.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

> Sorry wrong.



I don't care if you don't agree with me because half the time Neo looked like something from a PS2 game.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't care if you don't agree with me because half the time Neo looked like something from a PS2 game.


I wrote a little more, but I don't agree with you at all for several reasons:



The technology used at the time was older workstations and less advanced software. Slower rendering times.
If you're comparing The Matrix to PS2 game graphics, you're confused.
It was technically a brilliantly cinematic sfx film
You can't compare that CGI to today's CGI
The Matrix had terrific artists and was garnered as one of the best CGI films when it was released.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

Dude even at the time I thought Neo looked ridiculous, won't be changing my mind on that. The rest looked fine.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 21, 2010)

They both sucked and ruined the greatness of the first film.  I actually liked revolutions better because at least that one had an ending.  The "to be continued" crap really pissed me off in theaters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They both sucked and ruined the greatness of the first film.  I actually liked revolutions better because at least that one had an ending.  The "to be continued" crap really pissed me off in theaters.



the to be continued ending wasn't a big deal since they both came out on the same year.


----------



## Chookiez (Aug 21, 2010)

Revolutions was living proof that just because a movie "made sense", doesn't mean that it's good.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 21, 2010)

You forgot an answer 'Both'


I like the entire trilogy. Sure the first movie was the best but I enjoyed the other two and still enjoy watching all 3 of them.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 21, 2010)

reloaded. fight scene between Neo and that Oracles boy was pretty fly. as well as the keymaker/freeawy scene, that was awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 21, 2010)

I gotta admit,the final battle between Neo and smith in Revolutions was awesome,but Reloaded is much better. I still hate both though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 21, 2010)

Revolutions tried to do some DBZ shit at the end, which I loved when I was younger, but now it just makes me cringe. Reloaded on the otherhand, man, the cool shit that one did is still cool as fuck (Morpheus using a katana to finish off the Twins and take on an agent, the Chateau fight - actually, that whole long ass sequence from the moment they chase after the key maker to the point Neo superman saves Morphus is like the greatest action spectacular that I've ever seen on film. . . ) So yeah, Reloaded for me. 

Animatrix ftw tho.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2010)

Reloaded definitely 


Not one memorable scene in Revolutions

Zero time in the Matrix as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2010)

Reloaded for me had good fights, thought Revolution had one of the best fight ever near the end.


----------



## dandyman (Aug 21, 2010)

First one was good, second was ok and third was just bad.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 21, 2010)

I've allways seen The Matrix II as a 2 ACT story

ACT ONE: Reloaded

... Reloaded covers the consequences of "The Matrix" but also reveals the "Lie" told to humans who live in "Zion". Another thing is that "The Architect" reveals to Neo that things have been in a continued loop "Oroborus" and that non of the "Ones" have deviated it. On top of that is the fact that that "Smith" has revealed himself as Neos "Shadow".

...The audience knowing that the human race is still bound to The Matrix as does Neo who shuts off several Sentinals before his AI wonders off the grid.

ACT TWO: Revolutions

... Marks the road to an "New Cycle" as the "Oroborus" has been shattered by Neo defeating Smith. Like King Arthur sacrificing himself to kill Mordred is taken in the end to Avalon or in The Matrix's case "Zero-1." Neo & "Zero-1" leave the Matrix with an uncertain future.

In the end I think that neither part of The Matrix II is bad what I will say is that it should have run as ONE story not halved.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2010)

The first film was awesome because it blended unique philosophy with a creative story and the most creative action of the time.

The sequel just was all action.

The third was all philosophy......

I'll take action thank you. I thought Reloaded was a pretty good blockbuster. Not great or anything, but I enjoyed it. Revolutions was just mediocre to me.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought I was attending a private screening of Revolutions going by how alone I was in the movie theater.

Only with that movie and Slither did that happen to me.


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought the final fight between Agent Smith and Neo in Revolutions paled in comparison to the fight they had in reloaded with all those Smiths. I think by the time they reached the end they had pretty much thrown everything our way and just went the Superman route with the fight. I thought the whole truce thing was fucking stupid, Neo was going to take the words of machines lol we all know as soon as the threat of Smith was Neutralised the machines carried on and slaughtered the inhabitants of Zion.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2010)

Revolutions just or the last fight scene.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 21, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> Reloaded for me had good fights, thought Revolution had one of the best fight ever near the end.



Thought the fighting scenes went into Superman territory towards the end, just wasn't the same at all... 

Although reloaded by a long shot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> I thought I was attending a private screening of Revolutions going by how alone I was in the movie theater.
> 
> Only with that movie and Slither did that happen to me.



lol, I saw "Seed of Chucky" in the theaters, and I was literally the only person in the WHOLE DAMN THEATER.

Revolutions did have an awesome final fight I thought. The matrix movies got bigger in its action sequences, but the suspense was gone.

I preferred it when the agents were more frightening. Neo was just too powerful in the sequels to be afraid for the characters.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah he was so powerful he had to 'lose' the final fight to win. It was pretty clear he was Outclassed by Smith seeing as how he ran once and while coming up with the correct answer had no way to beat him while they were fighting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2010)

neo is just a guy using cheat codes.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2010)

I enjoyed Reloaded alot more. Sure it destroyed the Neo being "God" of the matrix but it was still a pretty good movie on it's own.

Revolutions on the other hand went all over the place and was just convoluted tripe.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 21, 2010)

reloaded by far, after seeing the triology 3 times, iv finally understood everything bout Matrix


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2010)

I barely remember what happened in revolution.

Reloaded had awesome fighting f scenes. Neo vs Asian guy, smith and the car scene were superb


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah he was so powerful he had to 'lose' the final fight to win. It was pretty clear he was Outclassed by Smith seeing as how he ran once and while coming up with the correct answer had no way to beat him while they were fighting.



Yeah true, it was more even in the 3rd film. You got me there.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 21, 2010)

reloaded has phenomenal fight scenes, also the story was pretty good how they painted the intermingling of everything.

Revolutions just destroyed the entire concept. Have those guys done any good movies since? lol... the wakosvokavsadoisakeiei brothers..


----------



## Taleran (Aug 21, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> The third movie has what, 10 minutes spent in the matrix?
> It's a complete disgrace to an excellent first movie and a half decent second one.



This is really strange complaint. Anyway it works in the concept of the Whole.

First movie was 10 minutes spent in the real, rest of movie in the Matrix. Second movie was pretty well split 50/50. Third movie was an inverse of the first movie.

Which also goes with the themes of the trilogy as a whole, as compared to viewing just the first movie.


----------



## Munak (Aug 21, 2010)

Reloaded. I have no handle of The Matrix's philosophical mumbo-jumbo, so I'll comment on the fight scenes. And I know I hated Neo and Agent Smith flying through the air.

Burly brawl, Neo V.s. Oracle Boy, the Highway scene... miles better than Revolution's... something.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 21, 2010)

Its not that hard to understand.

Also this 'documentary' was on the Ultimate Matrix Collection


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 21, 2010)

reloaded by miles. the fight scenes in reloaded were much better than in revolutions.


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2010)

i liked parts of both in the last one i liked neo vs all the smiths and the humans vs the robots. in the second one i liked the car chase. and it had good fight scenes.


----------



## PushTab (Aug 22, 2010)

Reloaded was better but both are awful movies


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2010)

The twins > Revolutions


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 22, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> Revolutions just destroyed the entire concept. Have those guys done any good movies since? lol... the wakosvokavsadoisakeiei brothers..



From what I hear, they're not brothers anymore.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 22, 2010)

Neither agreeing on what to do with The Matrix's legacy "The Zero" that bound them.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 22, 2010)

Both are overlong, but _Reloaded_, if only because I managed to stay awake for most of it.  The ending of _Revolutions_ overdid the Christ parallel.  How the hell do you overdo what should be an awesome action sequence?  You make it longer than the pod race from _Star Wars_.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 22, 2010)

I've enjoyed The Matrix for what it is not what it isn't a chance to drop without a para-chute down the Rabbit-Hole mined with Philosophy, Literature, and Religious Jargon coded into the Frame-Work of a SyFy Film.

I don't need to know what The Matrix's joke is as we're all in on it to begin with.

Except for YOU.

.... END of LINE.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

> *Poll Options*
> 
> *Which MOVEHEH!?*
> Matrix Reloaded [ ]
> ...


This       .


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't really see how it can be debated... Reloaded was absolutely a better movie. The acting, the script, the everything... Just better. Doesn't mean it was good, just better. I actually didn't mind Reloaded at all, it was interesting to me, and the action scenes were incredible for there time... even the story didn't get TOO insane... then Revolutions had to go and fuck up the whole thing. I mean sure, the action was "fun"... I guess... but everything about it was rushed and just... poor. Neither compare to the first film, but Reloaded wasn't terrible by any means... the same can't be said about Revolutions. I mean, come on... did you see that ending? Shoot me already.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 22, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> the action scenes were incredible for there time...


They still are incredible.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 22, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I don't really see how it can be debated... Reloaded was absolutely a better movie. The acting, the script, the everything... Just better. Doesn't mean it was good, just better. I actually didn't mind Reloaded at all, it was interesting to me, and the action scenes were incredible for there time... even the story didn't get TOO insane... then Revolutions had to go and fuck up the whole thing. I mean sure, the action was "fun"... I guess... but everything about it was rushed and just... poor. Neither compare to the first film, but Reloaded wasn't terrible by any means... the same can't be said about Revolutions. I mean, come on... did you see that ending? Shoot me already.



The ending for Revolutions made perfect sense. I really do not know what you were expecting?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The ending for Revolutions made perfect sense. I really do not know what you were expecting?


It made sense, but it sucked.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 22, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> It made sense, but it sucked.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2010)

Reloaded. Too little time was spent inside the matrix in Revolutions, the two fight scenes being a pale imitation of the series finer moments and a Dragon Ball Z-esque fight with a weak ending. Instead of a matrix movie, Revolutions gave us a generic futuristic war movie.

Reloaded was a bit too full of itself with it's heavy-handed mumbo-jumbo talk, but at least it knew what the audience wanted.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 23, 2010)

Neither.  

Both sucked hard.  I try to pretend they weren't created.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 23, 2010)

Reloaded. I don't like either as much as the original, but Reloaded's fight scenes were a lot more fun than Revolution's.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 23, 2010)

Although, I don't care for neither of them, I would have to say Reloaded was miles ahead. Revolutions gave me a headache.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm very tempted to go with neither.  But that seems like a bit of a cop out, so I will vote for Reloaded.


----------



## Spigy (Aug 25, 2010)

As a fan of the series, I like each as the rest. I guess if I had to pick favorites it would be a toss up between 1 and 2.

So for this poll it's Reloaded, but you have to remember that 2 & 3 are basically one giant movie. Plus if you watch Animatrix and play Enter the Matrix, it's even bigger


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 25, 2010)

Spigy said:


> but you have to remember that 2 & 3 are basically one giant movie. Plus if you watch Animatrix and play Enter the Matrix, it's even bigger


Bigger pile of crap and cash cow crap.
Instead of focusing on the movie, they were focused on simultaneous shit projects. Sounds like George Lucas.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2010)

You really think those 2 movies were not what were being focused on?


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 25, 2010)

Enter the Matrix was actually an awesome game.  It is one of the few movie games that I'd recommend playing.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2010)

That game was shit


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 25, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Enter the Matrix was actually an awesome game.  It is one of the few movie games that I'd recommend playing.



Yep, firing with the black button on the xbox version sure was a smart idea.

And that was only the first of many brilliant things in that game.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2010)

King Kong is a good movie game, Enter the Matrix was awful.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 25, 2010)

Revolutions never happened.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 25, 2010)

I remember being blown away by reloaded when it came out. IIRC I saw a midnight showing. But watching it now, its not really that great. Also I will have to agree that Neo looks pretty unrealistic in a lot of the fight scenes (@ the basketball court where he fought the Smiths especially). But if i had to chose between the 2, it would be Reloaded by a landslide...


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2010)

Reloaded was better but both were epic fail. Specailly Revolutions for being anti climatic. Persephone & The French Man should've had more on screen development, Morpheous should have died for Neo, Trinity shouldn't have been brought back to life if she was going to die in the next movie AND Zion should have LONG thought about better derenses.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't remember where I heard this from, but I heard that Reloaded and Revolutions were supposed to be one movie, and the third would be a prequel. The studios didn't like the idea of a movie without the series' stars, so they nixed it. They stretched the sequel into two movies and that prequel became the first two animatrix sequences.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2010)

I could believe that.  Had they put both movies together in one it may have been pretty great.


----------



## Bart (Aug 26, 2010)

Reloaded, hands down


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 26, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I can't remember where I heard this from, but I heard that Reloaded and Revolutions were supposed to be one movie
> 
> They stretched the sequel into two movies and that prequel became the first two animatrix sequences.


Like Kill Bill. Both were done simultaneously. You heard it from the countless of director and WAFAFASLKIS brothers interviews promoting the graphics, how it's going to be huge, promoting the animatrix, and the video games, instead of actually focusing on making a good trilogy. Sounds like George Lucas.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2010)

I find that people are unable to separate there expectations from having a good time watching the original with the new film being an entertaining movie in its own right.

Happens often

Kingdom of the Crystal Skull comes to mind (amazing how much the backlash was for this). If you can stop comparing new movies to the ones that came before and enjoy them for what they are then I think you will find you like them more.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2010)

This idea works, if it wasn't a bad movie to begin with.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 18, 2010)

I loved the entirety of The Matrix Trilogy. However, unlike 99% of the people on this forum I've actually read literary criticisms and insights about the trilogy (_books_ for those of you who don't know what Lt's are), and seen the Animatrix. Once you do that you truly see the beauty of the matrix epic. 

The only downsides to the movies, specifically the last two, were the at-times horrid directing and the bad portrayal of certain concepts (more prominent in the third movie). I think they just tried to put too much in the last two movies, and since the common person is 'too ill-informed' on the philosophical and religious parallels to disseminate them the movies ended up being under-perceived. They could have done better, but I still was very entertained.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 19, 2010)

Need I say more?


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 19, 2010)

Reloaded by far. revolutions was a fail-fest


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Revelation has better action

Reloaded has the better plot



Irishwonder said:


> Enter the Matrix was actually an awesome game.  .



Damn Straight

Ghost is the best fucking character in the entire series 

He is the Matrix Equivalent of Boba Fett


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2010)

No Reloaded still had better action.

The park scene

The highway scene.

The mansion scene.

The hallway full of Smiths.

Monica Belluci's ass and tits.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 19, 2010)

I liked the whole trilogy. But to be fair, I only saw the first one like a week before I saw the second one in theaters. I didn't have any where near the amount of expectation others did. 

The third was the worst though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 19, 2010)

you meant the matrix vs pathetic pieces of shit sequels brought by two manchild transsexual fatasses?

Yeah, guess who won.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

The World said:


> No Reloaded still had better action.
> 
> The park scene
> 
> ...



Monica Belluci's ass and tits were in both but

The Entire chase scene down the tunnels was intense

the war for sion was awe inspiring

and the final fight between Smith and Neo is every thing i want from a superman movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah i just saw the third one a few days ago, it wasn't as bad as i remembered


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2010)

The final fight between Neo and Smith is so ridiculously cheesy. It looks terrible too, even at the time it looked bootleg. People were glamoring saying it was so Dragonball Z like, yeah maybe if Dragonball Z was animated by a cheap studio in Mongolia. 

The highway scene in reloaded is one of the best car chasing scenes I've seen. That shit was fire from start to finish.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2010)

the last fight was ok,not enough kung fu though


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> The final fight between Neo and Smith is so ridiculously cheesy. It looks terrible too, even at the time it looked bootleg. People were glamoring saying it was so Dragonball Z like, yeah maybe if Dragonball Z was animated by a cheap studio in Mongolia.
> 
> The highway scene in reloaded is one of the best car chasing scenes I've seen. That shit was fire from start to finish.



your opinion but i still rate it as one of my favorite fight scenes of all time for all the new stuff we saw in it,


----------



## superman_1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Reloaded was way better.... revolutions was shit...


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Monica Belluci's ass and tits were in both but
> 
> The Entire chase scene down the tunnels was intense
> 
> ...



The final fight scene was horrible. The CGI was cheesy and uninspiring.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

The World said:


> The final fight scene was horrible. The CGI was cheesy and uninspiring.



dood no u got the real sense they were powerful beyond belief with the shock waves they were throwing, and the slow mo shots with the rain

pure beauty

like i said every thing i have ever wanted in a superman movie


----------

